

EA – "We don't deliver offline experiences anymore." - alt_
http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2013-08-26-free-to-play-coming-to-every-major-ea-franchise-moore

======
janson0
This seems like such a weird statement by them. I mean, so many people live
for the offline experience. And I guess, you can make a case that
connectedness offers awesome ways to improve your experience, but that
certainly should not be required of ALL games, right?

